
Facebook to face fresh anti-trust investigation - seagullz
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49611947
======
newsreview1
If this is at all similar to the antitrust investigation I don't think they'll
have to look far to show that FB used consumer data inappropriately and
manipulated advertising prices.

~~~
aylmao
> FB used consumer data inappropriately

I remember a few articles, say the 2-factor phone numbers used for
advertising.

> and manipulated advertising prices.

I don't remember this though. Do you have a link somewhere?

~~~
newsreview1
I'm biased, but found these to be interesting reads. We'll see as the cases
play out though. [https://fitsmallbusiness.com/how-much-does-facebook-
advertis...](https://fitsmallbusiness.com/how-much-does-facebook-advertising-
cost/)

[https://www.vox.com/2018/3/7/17087468/facebook-ad-prices-
inc...](https://www.vox.com/2018/3/7/17087468/facebook-ad-prices-increase-
algorithm-news-feed)

------
mjfl
twitter, snapchat, youtube

all huge platforms

Facebook isn't even close to a monopoly.

------
zer0faith
_Facebook has previously claimed it is not a monopoly and said consumers can
choose how to connect with friends online._

Valid point.

~~~
saagarjha
If all your friends are on Facebook, then it's not really a choice.

~~~
o10449366
1) The dynamics of your social network aren't FB's problem (legally)

2) Your friends being on FB doesn't preclude them from being on other social
networks

